# House trained??



## Adelle25 (Sep 4, 2011)

Just a question really i need to get sorted 

Copper is 19 weeks old and if i take him out he will go to the toilet outside but he never tells me when he needs to go, i have left it before and he just ends up weeing or occasionally pooing in the house!! 

How can i get him to tell me when he needs to go?, I'm worried that if i just keep letting him out all the time he will never learn any control. 

He normally goes through the night, he is crated and if he needs to go during the night or in the morning he will bark for me to let him out! which i go straight to him. 

So why is he barking in the crate when he needs to go but not when his just roaming around the house?? 

Any advise would be well received. 

Thanks

Adelle


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We have a blind near our door that Mischa bumps when she has to go. We never touch the blind, she taught us what it meant...  
I know several people have had similar success using a bell by the door. Each time you take the dog out to pee, you ring the bell and eventually they figure out that if they ring it, you'll take them out. It may be worth a shot for you.

I bet he barks in his crate because he doesn't want to be so close to his own pee. He may not understand yet that the house isn't his bathroom, but he'll get it soon if you keep taking him to the same spot and praising him for going where you like.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think this is the root of the problem, but they say to make sure you use something like Nature's Miracle to clean up the accident's inside so he doesn't start associating the house as a place to go potty.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Because he doesn't know how to tell you, or even that he should tell you. From now on, do something (anything) that he can replicate just before taking him out. Pretty soon he will be doing it all the time! ;D


----------

